# GTR concept pictures (OLD)



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Just came across some pictures of the GTR concept that has been around for some time. Whether the final production car will look anything like this is anyones guess.

My thoughts? I prefer the R34... 

regards

Dave:smokin:


----------



## stemcgee (Mar 25, 2003)

*r35*

I agree mate the R35 is xtremely s**t


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Toyota had that "a car needs to be ugly as shit for it to be fast" idea with most of their cars, and now nissan is hopping on the bandwagon too  

ditching the rb series and putting in a vq wasn't too good of an idea either


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

The new R35 pics look way better than that but who knows what Nissan will make for production.
Oh yeah, and also does anyone know why they stopped making the R34???


Thankx in advance!


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

its not shit. its just that you need to get used of it


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *The new R35 pics look way better than that but who knows what Nissan will make for production.
> Oh yeah, and also does anyone know why they stopped making the R34???
> 
> 
> Thankx in advance! *


I always thought it was due to emmisions???


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

When i first saw those pics of the R35 i thought it looked pants but now it has grown on me.


----------



## samskyline (Dec 5, 2003)

not doubt that the new skyline will be just as rude, but i think it looks alot like the new (ish) lexus. in my opinion a skyline is about the straight six, turbos, and those bueatiful rear lights. even tho the new one has the lights do nissian think this trade mark of the skyline will do it. i would like to see it take off and become the next generation of the skyline as it would be a sad thing to see such a great thing come to an end.

 :smokin:


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Its not a bad look but the R34 is without a doubt much better


----------



## Paul C (Jun 6, 2002)

It looks too bulky and not as nimble as the R34 but personally I think there isn't a car out their as nice looking as the R34


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I thought the r34 looked sh1te when I first saw, but that grew on me, the concept pics have grown on me to, but that much yet!


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

Man which is it, ive seen so many different concepts to the R35. one of which is similar to the LExus GS300

http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/4_02_nis.htm 


But this looks by far the best as it is has resemblences of the R33 and R34:



















P.S. as i am rather new to the forum, this may have been posted before

Cheers


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

That one is just a photoshop jobbie someone did, if I remeber correctly, it is in no way official. But please correct me if I am wrong! (I am sure you will!)


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Photoshop or real either way still looks cool! :smokin:


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry link down


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

???????? 

looks familiar?


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Skyline_R34 said:


> Oh yeah, and also does anyone know why they stopped making the R34???


There are two different reasons for two different Skyline legacies ending.

The R34 (non-GTR) was ended in 2000 or 2001 due to it's failing sales (believe it or not). It was not a car that the Japanese market wanted. Nissan's V35 sales have far outdone the R34's in Japan. I say 'In Japan' because this is not even including their foreign sales.

The RB engines ended due to emissions as stated. They ended in 2002 with the last street production R34 GTR.

There were very limited R34 GTR's produced only for the JGTC in 2003 which was equiped with a twin turbo'd VQ30. Which team Nismo won both the Driver's points (car #23) and team points.

This year marks the end of the GTR in the JGTC, a twin turbo'd VQ30 350Z has replaced the GTR's in the GT500 class. Team Nismo's second in Driver points (car #1) and team points so far.


----------

